# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Leukic and Gakic ?

## Win369

What do u guys think about Muscletech's Leukic and Gakic ? what the hell is that ?.... is it works or something trash ?

----------


## IM708

> Leukic


Junk, buy some bcaas




> GAKIC


*G*lycine-L-*A*rginine-Alpha-*K*eto*I*socaproic Acid *C*alcium - Non hardcore version is NSF approved. Some like it some dont.

----------


## thenextcutler

Both are total garbage. They make you swallow a total of 14 horsepills a day and it's crap.

Leukic - what he said ^^^^^

gakic - will induce a head ache but that's it

I bought the leukic gakic creakic combo and can't even express fully my dissapointment

----------


## imthe1

I did a gakic and leukic "cycle", i use that term loosely because all you basically do is take up to 8 gakic pills before a workout and I think it was up to 6 leukic pills right before you workout and on days off. I noticed I was really pumped up and had great energy from the gakic, hit my best bench on gakic. The leukic i'm not so sure of how it helped, some people have said it's just a bunch of l-leucine so you are probably better off just taking a bunch of extra bcaa's. I liked how gakic made me feel powerful, vs no-xplode making me feel jittery. I'd buy Gakic again. Totally skipped the creakic, I was taking Celltech which I liked better. Now i'd just use a standard creatine monohydrate and lay off the celltech which has lots of sugar.

----------


## BJJ

Leukic: a loss of money

Gakic: the best compound I ever used (I add 10 g of BCAA from EAS) + a mix fruit shake

----------


## javerton

Both overprices garbage imo, you can buy the raw materials for much less.

----------


## spoken_truth

both weigh too expensive, gakic seems to help with some strength but leukic is complete crap imo

----------


## jypoll

muscletech is stupid, not a fan of the bulls**t, drink some whey protein and its better than swallowing 20 pills, unless that gets u off, haha

----------


## reconrover

I did the Leukic/Gakic/Creakic stack. What a waste of time and money. I finally figured out that the Lysine (Leukic) was making me really dizzy. I looked around and for $19.00 I get a full BCCA combo mix from Twinlab Amino fuel. It works great, doesn't make you all sweaty and nervous. I've tried some amino gel caps from GNC, I think it was amino 1000, but that kept me awake at night, and drove my appetite thru the roof.

----------


## Furian67

I see that this is an old thread but, I haven't read anywhere yet about anyone using a coffee grinder for the Leukic. 

Few years ago when this product first came out I bought it and tried it out. From the very first time I ate those six monster pills and then the first crap I took and 60% of the pills were still intact I knew then this ain't right. I went out that next day and bought an electric Coffee Grinder. Each morning when I make my protein drink I will take my "One a Day" vitamin, 6 Leukic pills and grind them to dust. Add them to your protein drink, if this is a bit bitter I add one packet of "Sweet and Low". My result were outstanding and I have never thought of stopping it. 

Honestly just from the pulverized Leukic mixed into my shake it really reminded me of when I did a cycle of Fina. Long story short- never swallow supplement pills, grind them to powder and mix in your shake.

----------


## BOBKAT

I have never had luck with any of muscletechs stuff, Gakic included, although power bars are dece

----------


## scotty51312

^^^I tried the leukic, creakik, gakic combo and saw better results with just creatine monohydrate. Only muscletech products i like are Nitro tech and naNO vapor, but both are still way overpriced

----------


## Steel_Balls

I think all of muscletech's products are a waste of money. They have 1 decent product imo but it's overpriced like everything else.

----------

